# We got solid curry twins



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Big momma had twins solid brown and sold black


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!

If she has enough milk, milk out some colostrum to freeze. Then you will have some when problems arise. If you do that with as many girls as possible, you can end up with a good amount in your freezer.

I put mine in plastic baby bottle inserts. I put about 4 ounces in each one and then seal them up with tape. I freeze them upright and then place the frozen ones in gallon freezer bags. Mark the date on each one. It is good for a year.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very cute little ones


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Twins doing good
Feeding from mom
Brown is a girl
Black one is a boy
89 percent kids
They will be keepers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So adorable!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

So cute! Does the one have curly fur?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea black boy does


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute ! Congrats !


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Are they Boar? Is that unusual to have the solid colours? That is so awesome! Congrats


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea 100 percent they are with papers


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute congrats!!! I have now only see 2 Boers with curly hair......what causes that????


----------

